# Crampy :(



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey ladies...

Hubs and I have recently decided to try for baby #2. 

On December 18th I stopped taking my birth control pill.

December 23rd-27th was my first AF cycle.

For the last 4 days I've had very mild, but definitely noticeable almost consistent cramps. It even radiates around to the lower left side of my back occasionally. 

Is this normal for recently going off the pill?


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, it could be.. It could also be implantation cramping, if you've ovulated. 

Ovulation can be be off after going off the pill. Screws up the firing mechanism.. 

Could be ovulation as well.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

If my cycle is 28 days (I need to track it again for a few cycles since I'm no longer on the pill) then I should be ovulating tomorrow but as far as my cervical mucus is concerned there is no signs of that! 

But I have been getting those pinching ovulation type pains on my left side...so maybe so. 

Oh and I forgot to mention that deep penetration is very uncomfortable right now also. My cervix seems to be low at the moment.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Try maca root, it will reduce the cramping and pain and even help with you getting pregnate. Do some research.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Crampy *



mablenc said:


> Try maca root, it will reduce the cramping and pain and even help with you getting pregnate. Do some research.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I will google it!


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

Going off the pill will cause your ovulation to be off for a few months any way.. 

And sometimes it's just off.. My younger child is the result of a one time oops, in my "non-fertile" time.. I wasn't due to ovulate for over a week.. And I know every time I ovulate.. 

It can happen..


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Cramping after you stop taking the pill is common. It could last two to four weeks. You just tricked your body to think it was pregnant for a long time. Your hormonal system is reestablishing its new equilibrium point that will cause contracting events and changes in blood flow to the region. All the events that are symptoms of your cramps.


----------

